# 1934 Colson resto taking some liberties.



## rick whitehurst (Jul 31, 2017)

this 34 colson is going to get the full treatment. But I'm painting it the color of an old 67 t-bird I once owned. Metallic ivy green.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 31, 2017)

Frame forks painted. Used hi quality automotive paint. This paint is tough as nails. Sprayed it over bare etched steel. No primer... Tested and man it's locked on


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 31, 2017)

Still working on my dummy tool box tank until I can find a reasonably priced original. The old rims I'm using are from a 33 ladies Schwinn (for now) and some other parts are being bead blasted and the rims will be powder coated a tan Creme color to accent the ivy green. These are 26 inch wheels. Later hope to put 28s


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> Still working on my dummy tool box tank until I can find a reasonably priced original. The old rims I'm using are from a 33 ladies Schwinn (for now) and some other parts are being bead blasted and the rims will be powder coated a tan Creme color to accent the ivy green. These are 26 inch wheels. Later hope to put 28s




Sounds a lot like this one I once owned. V/r Shawn


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Sounds a lot like this one I once owned. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 653315



Wow!  Thanks for posting that pic. The exact same bike... Very very nice. Did you paint and restore that? I have a lot of parts to find.  Was there a smaller D size battery tube that mounted under the lower bar directly under tank as well?  I have one of those.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> Wow!  Thanks for posting that pic. The exact same bike... Very very nice. Did you paint and restore that? I have a lot of parts to find.  Was there a smaller D size battery tube that mounted under the lower bar directly under tank as well?  I have one of those.





This bike was restored by Bruce Pence (Npence-Nate's dad). V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2017)

The battery tube you are describing is generally used a little later on ballooners. The can shown is typical for  a 28" motorbike although there are a couple of others. V/r Shawn


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 2, 2017)

Got a fender finished, used silver as accent color against the ivy green... put on a temporary set of Torrington no rise handlebars. Fender braces cleaned up. Head badge, truss rods.  New nuts and bolts. ( chrome acorn nuts are 2.70 each)  It's coming along.  

Hoping someone can tell me about these no-rise with a slight curve handlebars... Look like some sort of racing bar that I have never seen before in my life, Very very old and have Torrington script. Hoping to find a period men's seat for it one day this seat is a 33 ladies Schwinn with issues. Tank still in the works. I have a correct original gooseneck but it needs to be rechromed badly.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 2, 2017)

I have 6 lucky seven seat posts and not one of them fits this bike so I am using a straight 7/8 post for now.


----------



## mike j (Aug 3, 2017)

Looking really good. I think that you're missing the seat post tube insert that most of my Colsons have.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 3, 2017)

mike j said:


> Looking really good. I think that you're missing the seat post tube insert that most of my Colsons have.



You are probably right... I may have one in my junk frame pile. Will dig around today.


----------



## Dr.B (Aug 3, 2017)

hi,,  I have a 51 monark and need a seat post for it.   lucky 7 maybe nice to get it back more.. or no.   can you help me?  thanks!


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 3, 2017)

In my search of the web for cheap 28 inch wheels I found a bike at Walmart called "The Hollandia opa" for $177.00 with free shipping.  It has nice, decent 28 inch wheels. Paintable rims. Decent tires. 

Seems to be a good option if I want 28s on a budget. And they will be new. Hmmm.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/28-Hollandia-Opa-Dutch-Cruiser-Bicycle/16539713


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Looks like it may be a good option but two things; I would find out what the tire size is (what is on the side of the tire) so you know true height/width and size of axles. On some of these I've seen really large axles that would require hogging out your drop outs. The last thing is usually the quality is less than optimal but as long as it isn't an everyday commuter you'll probably be fine. V/r Shawn


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks freeman... Good advice, I'll do some homework.  Here we are today... 100 degrees and I'm done for the day. For now I'm stuck with 26 inch wheels, wrong handlebars, and a few other wrong things but over time I'll buy the right stuff.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 6, 2017)

Pedals, tires and chain guard installed today. Handlebars on the way. Next pics should have a tank and battery tube. 28 in tires seem a necessity now.










View attachment 656532


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 6, 2017)

Btw... This is a Colson ROVER... Not a flyer. Can someone tell me what differences there were between the two?

Want list... One of those correct steel racks
                  A tank
                  A correct drop-stand.
                  Battery can.
                  Stencil or guide for head tube accent paint.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 13, 2017)

So next is bright red pin striping. I have an old 70 Schwinn suburban that has 27 inch rims... I may look into cobbling my old hubs into them. They fill to the fender nicely. I could paint them.  Anyway here is my dummy tank and I may have found a real tank in good shape for 120.00. Also located a seat post shim tube in my junk pile off an old child's bike. Recovered the seat in luxurious fine Corinthian leather. (An old ladies purse from the thrift store). 5.99


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> So next is bright red pin striping. I have an old 70 Schwinn suburban that has 27 inch rims... I may look into cobbling my old hubs into them. They fill to the fender nicely. I could paint them.  Anyway here is my dummy tank and I may have found a real tank in good shape for 120.00. Also located a seat post shim tube in my junk pile off an old child's bike. Recovered the seat in luxurious fine Corinthian leather. (An old ladies purse from the thrift store). 5.99
> 
> View attachment 660195
> 
> View attachment 660196



Looking Good Rick----Cowboy


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice build, love the color! Joe


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 7, 2019)

rick whitehurst said:


> Btw... This is a Colson ROVER... Not a flyer. Can someone tell me what differences there were between the two?
> 
> Want list... One of those correct steel racks
> A tank
> ...



Hi Rick - how is this bike coming along? Anyone able to answer the difference between the rover vs flyer question? Haven't seen many 28 inch 1934s    i just noticed the seat stays on yours and @Freqman1 bikes hook up differently to the seat tube/seatpost clamp than mine do. Did you find a good 28 inch wheels option? Sweet ride man!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes looks good!  Colson Flyer had tank and other extras. Rover was lower end with less stuff hung on it. This frame is a_* 1932    *_28"-er.  Most of these were _"Silver Ring"_ (badged).   Lugs on top tube and rear stay at seat tube application says 1932 or earlier.  Rear drop-out design says the same.  Axle adjusters look original.  Serial number should be on the side of the head tube and not on the BB shell.   28" wheels will look really good on it!.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 8, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Yes looks good!  Colson Flyer had tank and other extras. Rover was lower end with less stuff hung on it. This frame is a_* 1932    *_28"-er.  Most of these were _"Silver Ring"_ (badged).   Lugs on top tube and rear stay at seat tube application says 1932 or earlier.  Rear drop-out design says the same.  Axle adjusters look original.  Serial number should be on the side of the head tube and not on the BB shell.   28" wheels will look really good on it!.



Wow cool. Pretty cool to see a motobike with lugs. Sounds like Rick took some liberties on a 32 resto.  . Never seen that badge before.  now is it just me or is Shawn's badge upside down?


----------

